# 1980's Atari Pole Position PC mod



## DaMulta (Mar 2, 2009)

Project Logs​ Work in progress ideas are more than welcome.


I would like to say thanks to Cyber who got me out working on this old box.

First off it was well buried LOL

And need to get all the guts out of course before I can even start thinking about how to do what inside.






















Door rads should fit right on, or anything else I might want to install






I could rig these up to an old controller for racing games....thinking about it





Money box is being a pain to remove





All this has to come out





Monitor 4 screws and it popped out VERY EASY steering well and gear shit also the same way.





Old school Hmmm could replace with new






Test fit with a 24'' lcd might use a 19 for this dont know yet....






More to come first day

----
latest updates
03-16-2009, 03:16 PM 





A little help from old tires LOL





Cut me a hole















Sub fits JUST RIGHT!!

In between the cubit is a channel for speaker wire/ echo for bass










Going to keep the original outside as much as possible. Still debating it, but I think it's the right idea.....

-----
03-16-2009, 08:30 PM 
Installed





Space





wires to front





Hmmm on top









LET ME JUST SAY OMG

OMG 

and OMG

IT POUNDS HARD

Really I have never hear that 5.1 system sound so good. I'm highly impressed with this old cabinet so far.
---
03-30-2009, 03:31 AM 

Ok funds have been slowing this down....


Plans

I am painting it black. Old school is going out the window.

Now I want to make this a AMD Machine. I'm thinking of Ruby on the back, and a spider on the side. I want some kind of window to look into the machine to see the hardware, and thinking of making a giant falling rez ontop of the machine....

Also I would like to find some PCI-E ribbon extenders for this mod.

OR

AMD in a 2 level res one to trace out AMD and behind it the other color to balance out the logo.





I'm thinking of having a sticker made IDK....or drawing it in some fashion....


---
Old  04-02-2009, 09:26 PM 
Found some cash to buy a can of paint today.....only did one side so far.

Speaker cables I was talking about are the rear.....

Anyways as you can see it's going to have to be sanded down from the primer paint.









The bubbles are from the duck tape that I thought I had removed....
---
Update
04-14-2009





My lights for running boards




I think they are going to work great




The new 24'' LCD installed








in action




From behind




PS3 test machine


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 2, 2009)

Can't wait!!! Want to see more!!! I bet the kid is loving it!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 2, 2009)

excellent dude!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 2, 2009)

He wants me to fix Tron which needs a new tube. The tube in this one worked....So I'm going to put the tube in that one. Then He gets a new table in his room/ which is also the old game tron. Should work out good. He could care less about this mod lol It's cold out there he says.


----------



## L|NK|N (Mar 2, 2009)

I want that to play GRID on.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice mate! hope it works out! cant wait to see more


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 2, 2009)

Hardest part is thinking about room for mouse and keyboard. I want to put doors on this and install a 5.1 system in it LOL. It's going to be LOUD I already know LOL.

Mouse anb keyboard about to go out there and see what I can do.....Might want to make one of those fold over table for my lap in it....Hmmmm


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 2, 2009)

Idea: mod a wheel to be hot swappable for racing games and what not.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I could make the original shifter and wheel work. By just cutting up an old PC controller and wiring it up.

Good Idea!!!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 2, 2009)

good idea , nice chose , go do it


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 2, 2009)

Subscribed.

Looks like a sweet mod. Can't wait to see some more progress!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

That Is AWESOME DaMulta can't wait to see it when its done!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## DaMulta (Mar 2, 2009)

*Test Run Only(hdtv Hulu Laptop)*





LOL










I have not seen the dust till just now with the cam flash






Also wish I could pull this sticker and put it on a new sheet....





Damn it's tight











no flash

what u really see, but u can see the sticker....





*
TEST RUN ONLY 
*


----------



## Triprift (Mar 2, 2009)

Great stuff D looking forward to seeing how this pans out.


----------



## steelkane (Mar 2, 2009)

nice project,, tons of room & so many ways to go about it,, I am thinking, I'll be watching for sure.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 2, 2009)

It would be easy to make too. Just 3 sheets of ply wood and a little bit of planing.

IDK about the keyboard and mouse.....

About to work on it a bit then go to sleep for a while.


----------



## iStink (Mar 2, 2009)

this is seriously one of the coolest projects i've ever seen.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 2, 2009)

This is really cool so far...What all are you planning to do?


----------



## Maju (Mar 2, 2009)

Come on DaMulta, you know you want to really


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking forward to the updates here, Nice job DaMulta.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 2, 2009)

//subscribed

Great job so far D!


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 2, 2009)

Maju said:


>




Hey  thats Knight rider  ... ha ha ha ... were is Michael ..


----------



## ascstinger (Mar 3, 2009)

oh damn I had an old logitech wheel that the pedals stopped working on (cable to the wheel itself went bad i think), if I can find it, you want it to do a little custom rigging on?


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 3, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Monitor 4 screws and it popped out VERY EASY steering well and gear shit also the same way.



Lol, gear *shit*.

Also excellent work, subscribed and can't wait to see how this pans out!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 4, 2009)

Subscribed, this is going to be fun!


----------



## DaveK (Mar 7, 2009)

Subscribed! Can't wait to see how this turns out, great idea!

Have you thought of taking the monitor out of the casing so you don't have the bezel around it? Would probably fit nicer in the cabinet.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 7, 2009)

Where did you get that at?


----------



## OverclockedBoo (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice!

I'll never get around to my MAME arcade cabinet.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 13, 2009)

We need to see more!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Im thinking about cutting a door out at the bottom. The back pops out but there is only about 6 ins of room behind it. There is no way under the seat ATM without major cutting. I would like to install one of those vibrating seats they sell at walmart that you just lay on top of a normal chair. I think that would be a cool look also installing the outdoor carpet underneath. I didn't take a new pic but it is more cleaned up than what it was.

What I'm trying to do is install a logitech 5.1 sub into it.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome! Subscribed can't wait to see the final outcome. Way to go!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

this is going to be one beizer of an arcade cabinet mod
looks like it could work too all i needs is time and the know how

i wish i had an old arcade machine 

thats hilarious there is an old pole position cabinet in your house


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

My dad ran an arcade business when I was a kid in the 80s. There is about 50 machines, but only a hand full are left. The working ones are at my sisters, I have this and the table game tron. The rest of them are at my grandmas rotting away in a barn....no saving those.
----

So Should the Old Pole Position Paint/Stickers be saved? OR Should I paint the entire thing another color? 

IDK

I'm stuck on what to do.....I don't know if I should cut those doors or not. 

I'm thinking about cutting in the wall too so You can see the machine inside. IDK.....

I need IDEAS


----------



## Duffman (Mar 16, 2009)

gotta keep the stickers


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Duffman said:


> gotta keep the stickers



That's what I'm thinking/ Have to touch it up with paint tho, which wouldn't look bad...


IS there a way to pull them off the Plexiglas so I can install a new sheet?

IDK the old Plexiglas  is Fed up....kids with keys pissed off at losing the game cut it up pretty good.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Now that I think of it I think the old crap has to go!!

DaMulta artwork is coming into the pic!!!

Just a taste of what my art is






on the fly 5 mins, the only problem is I never know what it's going to look like till im done.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Now that I think of it I think the old crap has to go!!
> 
> DaMulta artwork is coming into the pic!!!
> 
> ...



It looks like you were trying to draw out a water loop until you got frustrated


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

well it's much better by hand but u should have an idea.

Should I go with it?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't give you an honest opinion here since I have no affection with this kind of art.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 16, 2009)

oh hell yeah nice artwork there..very expressionist alike an trippy stuff  i like it! You do real paintings also?

and btw u should keep old stickers on that machine..very retro! I want to see how this turns out at the end


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

A little help from old tires LOL





Cut me a hole















Sub fits JUST RIGHT!!

In between the cubit is a channel for speaker wire/ echo for bass










Going to keep the original outside as much as possible. Still debating it, but I think it's the right idea.....


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

thats nice, i liked the retro pole position stikers but if its too far to save go for it and do the whole thing over

puting doors on it?

try and not hack it to bits tho keep it mainly the same maybe do like you said fit a comfy chair to it, might have to drill a bit for the cables to go from the back but ill assume it already had a panel for that somewhere

keep it tho i like the retro look and thats something you cant make yourself


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

No there is that hole that goes under the sub all the way to the front. 

The retro is there, maybe it's best to leave them hurt a little. I mean it is from the 80s....should it look perfect?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> No there is that hole that goes under the sub all the way to the front.
> 
> The retro is there, maybe it's best to leave them hurt a little. I mean it is from the 80s....should it look perfect?



yeah thats what i was saying like, there should be a hole panel thing for the cables

yeah you can only emulate retro not create it, the wear and tear gives it the original feel you can paint it but it takes years to create something retro like a pole position arcade machine cabinet so yeah keep it the way it is on the outside

making it into a pc booth is a cool idea since it wasnt working anymore, plus you managed to salvage parts for the tron machine


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 16, 2009)

to me the pics show it in good nick anyway after all those years


----------



## iStink (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey with a sub like that, don't be surprised if your lady friends always want to play in it ;P


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 16, 2009)

Looking good so far! You going to put speakers in the back rest of the seat where it appears the originals were?
I think the whole in the bottom is really the only necessary spot to make a hole atm.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 16, 2009)

Installed





Space





wires to front





Hmmm on top










LET ME JUST SAY OMG

OMG 

and OMG

IT POUNDS HARD

Really I have never hear that 5.1 system sound so good. I'm highly impressed with this old cabinet so far.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 16, 2009)

Heh, you've got one heck of a wooden boombox now!


----------



## Duffman (Mar 17, 2009)

coming along nicely!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 17, 2009)

Is the sound good cause it resonates through the wood?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 17, 2009)

sounds like a killer car stero system now lol

I guess you could say that it is resonating threw the wood. I keep going out there and just jamming in it with my cell phone LOL(Have FM/TV/XM/MP4 and MP3 on my phone that has a jack out put)


----------



## Duffman (Mar 17, 2009)

The cabinet is probably acting as a second enclosure, thus making it like a band-pass sub enclosure which amplifies it.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 22, 2009)

You were talking about getting a "vibrating" seat? I have seen something that looks like a speaker, but instead of making noise it vibrates instead of hearing bass sound. Can't remember the name of the product. But its made to be permanently mounted to a chair as an example.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 22, 2009)

TechnicalFreak said:


> You were talking about getting a "vibrating" seat? I have seen something that looks like a speaker, but instead of making noise it vibrates instead of hearing bass sound. Can't remember the name of the product. But its made to be permanently mounted to a chair as an example.



Its called The Buttkicker but most need an external 100W amp for the home theater version, but maybe the "Gamer" version can help:
http://www.thebuttkicker.com/gaming/products/bkgr.htm


----------



## Duffman (Mar 24, 2009)

heck, the sub in in there probably does the same thing


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok funds have been slowing this down....


Plans

I am painting it black. Old school is going out the window.

Now I want to make this a AMD Machine. I'm thinking of Ruby on the back, and a spider on the side. I want some kind of window to look into the machine to see the hardware, and thinking of making a giant falling rez ontop of the machine....

Also I would like to find some PCI-E ribbon extenders for this mod.

OR

AMD in a 2 level res one to trace out AMD and behind it the other color to balance out the logo.






I'm thinking of having a sticker made IDK....or drawing it in some fashion....


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2009)

Subscribed ~ can't wait to see the "evolution"
Kudos to you DaMulta


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 31, 2009)

i cannot believe i missed this, up to now.....

super idea for a super mod..... takes me back....

subscribed!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 31, 2009)

**subscribed**

Any more updates yet D?


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

you did any more work to it yet, man this is tight piece of work!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> you did any more work to it yet, man this is tight piece of work!



I have it cleaned up, I have gotten the speaker cables tied down inside of the cabinet.


Other than that she is waiting on me to have some cash flow.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2009)

Sell that Network thing, and get back to it man!!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Apr 2, 2009)

DaMulta your a genius this thing is ganna be sweet!

subscribed, since I'm too young to relate to the "oldschool" part I'm glad your going with the black the spider is going to be sick...my advice is to get a sticker made just because it will be more crisp

 thanks for the entertainment


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 2, 2009)

hope you get the cash you need soon... this is going to be an epic mod.

i bet there is a lot of people here that wish they could have another go at an arcade console such as pole position. Kind of reminds me the time i was 13-14 and couldn't wait for my next visit to the coin-ops.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

Found some cash to buy a can of paint today.....only did one side so far.

Speaker cables I was talking about are the rear.....

Anyways as you can see it's going to have to be sanded down from the primer paint.









The bubbles are from the duck tape that I thought I had removed....
----
Now I had to show off my sons power wheel, because it happened to be in getting a charge. The damn thing will run about 4 or 5 hours before it needs another one. 

I found this sucker out behind my old shop but the motors were shot. I had to pull the motors off another one that I picked up for like 20usd at a yard sale(as you know these things are like 400usd and do not do well on the grass hills extra)

Well I went and bought this deep cell high amp battery for 75 usd and cut the hole a little bigger. 
It goes up hills, through the grass, down the gravel road it's a 4x4 lol


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 2, 2009)

That looks totally dangerous, unless the hood can go back on. I hope you made your son aware that touching battery terminals is a bad thing? If not, well this could be a very quick lesson on electricity and the effects it has on the human body.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2009)

lol, lucky kid

This is what we had when I was a kid


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 2, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> That looks totally dangerous, unless the hood can go back on. I hope you made your son aware that touching battery terminals is a bad thing? If not, well this could be a very quick lesson on electricity and the effects it has on the human body.



It's dc and a gell battery.......My dad did it to my power wheel as a kid


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 2, 2009)

The Atari Setup is looking good btw. I never had any cool toys like that...Everything was peddle or down hill powered.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 2, 2009)

yo keep the back pole position sticker

its coming along nice like but i hope you are planning to use an electric sander cozthat would take ages


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 2, 2009)

Liking the progress so far. And I say get rid of the pole position sticker. Doesn't really fit in.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> yo keep the back pole position sticker
> 
> its coming along nice like but i hope you are planning to use an electric sander cozthat would take ages



Of course  Sanding it by hand would be crazy, then again the old saying good things take time....


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2009)

updated first post


----------



## HammerON (Apr 3, 2009)

I am kind of torn: I like the nastalga that comes with the Pole Position sticker; and then again I liked the AMD theme


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 3, 2009)

lol i remember we had to use an industrial sander to do the floor in my old house but man even that took ages


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> lol i remember we had to use an industrial sander to do the floor in my old house but man even that took ages



I just have a hand held one. Got out and sanded it down and turned my hands black today.

Son is going to his mothers for the weekend. I guess this should give me time to work on it a bit.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

I've installed a 24'' LCD in it, and let me just say there is no more room lol
--
Looks like I'll have space to install a DVD holder/ash tray inside


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

Sanded down





My lights for running boards




I think they are going to work great




The new 24'' LCD installed









in action




From behind




PS3 test machine




Keyboard and mouse is still a Hmmmm





After that game FEAR I can't wait to have the sliding doors LOL it will be freaky


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking good man. Looking good!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

being broke sucks....slows projects lol

That 24'' LOOKS HUGE inside of it...


I'm planing on getting lawn furniture padding for the chair...

(O updated first post again....)


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice job ~


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 14, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> being broke sucks....slows projects lol
> 
> That 24'' LOOKS HUGE inside of it...
> 
> ...



I bet the monitor looks great in there! 

Wish you weren't on hard times man..


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

They fed up my unemployment.....so I've been stuck.. what's funny is after gas was used at my last job unemployment ends up paying me more.


----------



## iStink (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww man, the one thing I would have done differently is I would have kept the original art on the sides.  

Still cool


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

You could get a track ball mouse, they take a while to get used to but I can use my one aswell as regular one now.

I have a Logitech cordless trackman wheel.

That should make mousing easier in there!

Or, perhaps you could put a wee folding table in there ( like you get on trains and such like) 

Hell it be pretty easy to make one yourself actually.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 14, 2009)

I would make the quarter slot pop out and be the astray.

The trackball mouse is a great idea.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 14, 2009)

iStink said:


> Aww man, the one thing I would have done differently is I would have kept the original art on the sides.
> 
> Still cool


You have to have vistion on the future of this build


pantherx12 said:


> You could get a track ball mouse, they take a while to get used to but I can use my one aswell as regular one now.
> 
> I have a Logitech cordless trackman wheel.
> 
> ...



I never thought of a tack mouse, and yes that's a great idea. The folding table is what I have been thinking about the whole time! I'm also thinking of installing one of those small PC gaming keyboards.



MKmods said:


> I would make the quarter slot pop out and be the astray.
> 
> The trackball mouse is a great idea.



Down there is where I plan to put DVD ROM/ LCD of somekind that reads out my temps and so forth. Also USB plugs/


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

I installed a black quilt on both doors to black it out inside(to see what it would be like with doors), and hooked up the 5.1 to the ps3 and went to play fear 2. My trial run had no sound. 

OMG that game is scary as shit when you feel EVERYTHING with the bass running threw your body.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 15, 2009)

That's how I love to play games like that! Dark, my Equations, and "In Da Middle of the Night"... Swweet stuff D!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2009)

I had Fear2 but gave it away to a neighbor kid (scared the heck out of me, for days I kept looking over my shoulder)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I had Fear2 but gave it away to a neighbor kid (scared the heck out of me, for days I kept looking over my shoulder)



+1 to that


Just watched part of a movie in it. My 6 year old says it's like a movie theater in there with the walls. I might just install sliding curtains IDK yet...

Those lights are going to make it badass looking inside!. I'm really thinking about going and getting some 6x9s tho. That's what the pre-holes are cut out for. I just don't know how it will OEM out, and if it would kill the 5.1 system.....one reason is I want speakers over my head as well as below me. So if I installed 4x 6x9 speakers in it. I would have the other 4 to install over head.



Cold Storm said:


> That's how I love to play games like that! Dark, my Equations, and "In Da Middle of the Night"... Swweet stuff D!



Playing it in this thing makes it feel 10 times more real! my 24'' screen looks HUGE in there. The the sound OMG the bass goes all the way threw your body....


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ha ha sounds awesome man, Is Fear 2 as good as Fear 1?

There was some moments in that that made me go " SHIT!" ha ha, the Vent and the Cubicle Alma incidents to be specific.

*possible spoiler*





( In fact any of the craby movement stuff made me D:, Especially the bit near the end where you open the vault and you see adult Alma walking towards you and suddenly BAM she is all up in your face!)


----------



## fart_plume (Apr 15, 2009)

So what are you naming your Project when it's done?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

IDK yet.

I'm far from being done. I'm wondering how hard it would be to make a homemade particalboard car door....


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> IDK yet.
> 
> I'm far from being done. I'm wondering how hard it would be to make a homemade particalboard car door....



go to a local junkyard and get a real one....


----------



## fart_plume (Apr 15, 2009)

1/4 " plywood would be lighter and stronger than particle board(cheaper too)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

How the hell would I find one that would fit lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

I would like to stick to particalboard due to the hole box being made of it and sound works better.

I'm wondering if I cut it to shape, and then did fiber glass work inside that it would turn out pretty well.  

First thing I need to buy is a Jig Saw I need one soooo bad. I think my brother in-law snagged mine.....can't remember tho lol


Or should I keep it simple with curtains...Hmmm


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2009)

Like a Jeep door (removable), mostly flat and covered with canvas.
http://www.links4jeeps.com/writeups/doorsoff_mirrormovers/

http://www.quadratec.com/products/p...%99+Door+System&kw=11046.XXX,11146.XXX&mn=BES


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea I'm about to take my jeep doors off for the summer, and take off the top for the love of the bikini top

I don't think a jeep door would work so well. They are just too heavy.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2009)

if it was a frame and covered by canvas or black vinyl it would weigh practically nothing
(not a real door, but something modeled after it)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

O I have half doors like that.

I'll run out there and see how it matches up with it.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 15, 2009)

lol, could you imaging someone showing up with a 200lb caddy door from the 70s.. Bolt that sucker on and ur game tips right over.....

(but you would have electric windows and a cig lighter in the door.....)


----------



## fart_plume (Apr 15, 2009)

there is a way to build what you want using a couple pieces of laminate(formica) and some spray foam insulation. but it takes some work. they would be light, strong and acoustically good too........


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

well they are 16'' to long. I think I would be better off in looks alone by making my own doors.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 15, 2009)

black lament and then having some professional stickers made seems the best way to do the walls in my head now. I do want to cut out a section on the wall so that you can see the PC inside. 

I just don't want it right next to the wall. More or less a tunnel look into it in the center.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

I found some older 6x9 infinity spearkers to install in the chair so I can install two above me now


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 17, 2009)

So how many speakers are you gonna have in that thing?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I found some older 6x9 infinity spearkers to install in the chair so I can install two above me now



do you know what ohm load the Logitech speakers are?
(mine Logitechs are 6.8ohms, if you use 4 ohm speakers (6X9s) they will sound loud but may overwork the Logitech amp.(cause the amp to overheat)


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

Yea they could over work it...O well have to wait and see lol

My bad they are 5x7 infinity 5752CF, and the holes on the back are just a little to small. I'm going to have to cut them out a little or make a wooden adapter for them to fit.



A Cheese Danish said:


> So how many speakers are you gonna have in that thing?



I would like 5 up front and 4 in the back with the sub.

I'm really going to be pushing the Logitech amp...I wonder how I can shield two speakers up front.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 17, 2009)

i was thinking use curtains like a real arcade booth would use, but then it makes it less sound proof

although as a quick fix for the now black curtains for the sides would be ideal


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I would like 5 up front and 4 in the back with the sub.
> 
> I'm really going to be pushing the Logitech amp...I wonder how I can shield two speakers up front.



Well, I got 2 speakers from an old projection tv if you want/need em? They would really blend in with the front I might add


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I wonder how I can shield two speakers up front.


http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=8285


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Well, I got 2 speakers from an old projection tv if you want/need em? They would really blend in with the front I might add



Well there are cut outs in the front for two 5x6 i guess I thought they were 6x9 holes.

5x7 is just a hair two small.

I'm about to head out and see if I can cut an adapter for these.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 17, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Well there are cut outs in the front for two 5x6 i guess I thought they were 6x9 holes.
> 
> 5x7 is just a hair two small.
> 
> I'm about to head out and see if I can cut an adapter for these.



Ah. Well hopefully you can mod something up to make them fit. Would kinda suck to see that nothing is possible for them to work. Course with you I don't see that as being a problem


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a small sheet of partical board. I'm just going to cut it out to where I can bolt on the speaker, and then bolt that to the other partical board(the chair)

you can see them clearly.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Shoot, Id hook up a 200-300 watt car amp with a 500W computer PSU to a 12" sub and build the box under the seat. THAT would be some hella bass!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 17, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Shoot, Id hook up a 200-300 watt car amp with a 500W computer PSU to a 12" sub and build the box under the seat. THAT would be some hella bass!



There you go! Make sure those A$$ cheeks get more muscle then your whole body!  

Nah, it does sound pretty good to do that. Not that hard to do also..


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

Taz100420 said:


> Shoot, Id hook up a 200-300 watt car amp with a 500W computer PSU to a 12" sub and build the box under the seat. THAT would be some hella bass!



The sub that's in there now already rattles my teeth out lol


So here is the backboard






The original speakers are gone....They mounted on more or less backwards from what normal speakers mount like. I had to make room for the new ones to fit in this manor






My trace






My not so perfect cut











A little off but you can't see it, and I don't think it will really matter











You can only see threw the grills with the flash.






So in my world what I did works


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Lol, yeah, in your world "IT ALL WAYS WORKS" 

That does look pretty good man. Gotta say that! 

Now, I don't know about the "footwear" when doing those types of jobs...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

Those shoes kick major ass Cold!!!


----------



## DOM (Apr 18, 2009)

nice shoes


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Apr 18, 2009)

Looks really good D!
Keep up the good work and keep rockin the moccasins


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> Those shoes kick major ass Cold!!!



Yeah, if your 65, in florida, driving around in your caddy you bought from retirement!  Nice ones man!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

I would LOVE a new Caddy to drive around in with a home in FL


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, I know what your 65th birthday will be!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm turning 29 on the 25th and it would work out then. Why do I have to wait soooo long?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 18, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> I'm turning 29 on the 25th and it would work out then. Why do I have to wait soooo long?



lol.. Swweeetnesss.. I'm all ready 25, in FL with a caddy.. lol.. I got ya..


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 18, 2009)

hahaha

Well I now have the other one installed. Now it's time to wire it up and try it out.


----------



## Taz100420 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> There you go! Make sure those A$$ cheeks get more muscle then your whole body!
> 
> Nah, it does sound pretty good to do that. Not that hard to do also..




Yea I had my 10" sub hooked up to a 260W Pioneer amp with my old 400W PSU and it sounded great! Just need the yellow wire and a black wire off the psu with a jumper wire to the remote and it turns on


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

I just tried it out and infinity spearkers in the back = win

a lot of win! I wish I had two more for the front.....but I don't


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2009)

Youtube or it didn't sound good!!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

How do you youtube it without a professional mic?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2009)

Don't need to be all that artsy fartsy man!  Just want to hear it from the back.... Man that didn't sound as good as when I typed it....


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 19, 2009)

DaMulta good work so far mate, I love the old arcade cabinets and its great to see someone make use of one in such a good way. Good luck with the rest of it and I'll be watching.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 19, 2009)

Where did my ear drums go lol

OMG that is loud as @##% only problem is I hear a humming sound when no sound is being made when I have it super cranked. IDK....it does sound badass....I wonder if I wired them backwards.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2009)

My 6year old son has discovered PS3 1080p good sound and has become addicted to the cab.

I can't drag him out of it for the life of me lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2009)

Lmao.. tell him these things.

If you get out, you can stay up late

If you get out, I'll let you watch a "r" rated movie

If you get out... (the best one) Ice Cream for Dinner!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2009)

Not going to stay up late seeing that he gets up at 6:20AM and gets home around 6pm

R rated movies he sees them all the time

He hates ice cream becaues it's cold LOL


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2009)

Then, flip the dang circuit breaker to the room! Just make sure the computer is off first!! lol


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 20, 2009)

I was being sarcastic about getting him out lol he just didn't want to. He is about to get out of the tub now and hit the beds with his ocean sounds.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2009)

I know you where man! 


Glad to hear the son loves it as much as you! That's what counts!


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Glad to hear the son loves it as much as you! That's what counts!



+1 on that!
I cannot wait for my son to be able to participate to my mods.... to share the same enthusiasm over modding!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

I know now that I'm going to have to install a small AC unit in this box with doors.

Me and my son have black blankets being used as doors ATM.


God I'm addicted to playing PS3 in here, BUT PS3 sucks because it has no AA

Can't wait to get the doors on, but I'm going to do my AMD Build before anymore money gets into this box....I have all summer in my eyes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

It sounds good Damulta! Sounds really good. I don't know if i would really do doors... I say because if the bass is BOOM... Contain and Control... Still want you to have hearing!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Screw hearing!

I lost that a long time ago working in shops with no ear plugs!

I want booming bass(which it already rattles my teeth when cranked)

Doors are a must, with a small a/c unit in the back lol


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2009)

Damulta...try making a hole up top and lay a household box fan on top of the unit? shoud keep things cool, just hike up the blankets a bit to allow for the cooler air to flow.

Edit...looked a bit more...any way to hang a fan in behind the monitor so it can blow out the door in the back?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

Peet, that would be a good and fast idea. Box fan doesn't cost _TOO_ much money to do, and if you mod it right...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Peet, that would be a good and fast idea. Box fan doesn't cost _TOO_ much money to do, and if you mod it right...



I was even going for a temperary solution to the hotbox factor till he got a spare AC strapped in her.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm going to make a res that goes over the entire unit.

Also this machine is in the Garage! Which is HOT!

With something like this






5,200 BTU Haier Energy Star® Window Air Conditioner
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5402955


I could wire the controls up front, and make two vents under the monitor! Then maybe have a switch like in cars with the rads for heat in the winter lol....


You have to remember"not in a hurry on this build just want it to be done by the end of the summer"



ATM there is a box fan in the back that blows a lot of air up front. It's nice and cold in the mornings, but summer is a coming!


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2009)

Ok cool. Figured you would need some sort of a breeze going


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

Ahh, now I see where you are going. I thought that you would have to go and buy a window unit.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Also where the coin box was, I would like to install a mini refrgerator






So you could have fresh cold BEER/Soda on the spot!

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/na...10&pid=_Froogle&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=434827


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Ahh, now I see where you are going. I thought that you would have to go and buy a window unit.


That is a window unit


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 24, 2009)

ha mini fridge, sick idea. Can never have to much cold beer/soda while gaming it up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 24, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> That is a window unit



Blah... I said I thought you had to buy one... lol... Didn't know you had one...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 24, 2009)

I do have one in my PC room where the central heating and air can't keep up lol

I am going to have to buy another one, but for 100 to 150 dollars to keep nice and cool in the cab would be worth it.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 25, 2009)

if you want I would be happy to donate one of these to your build...





a slide out tray would be sweet...


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 25, 2009)

MKmods said:


> if you want I would be happy to donate one of these to your build...
> http://i370.photobucket.com/albums/oo142/Partspicts/018.jpg
> 
> a slide out tray would be sweet...



I still want to see the DVD-rom tray from you!

You should do it with the build your working on ATM


----------

